# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.2.2 - just WOW!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.2.2 is out! We have added word's first FREE IMEI Repair, world's first  FREE Full Security Repair (TA Repair) and FREE UNLOCK for Sony Ericsson  Xperia X8 (E15i) – no server, no credits, no queues, no limits!
Also we have added support for Samsung GT-S3850, Samsung GT-S5260,  Samsung SCH-W780, Samsung SCH-W940, Samsung SPH-W2400 and LG KU2000!*  Medusa Box v1.2.2 Release Notes:
Added support for the following phone models:   *Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 (E15i)* – added  Unlock (via TP) and world's first IMEI Repair and Full Security Repair  (TA Repair)! Absolutely FREE (no server, no credits, no queues, no  limits)!*Samsung GT-S3850* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-S5260* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung SCH-W780* – added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SCH-W940* – added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SPH-W2400* – added Dead Boot Repair.*LG KU2000* – added Dead Boot Repair.  *Another pleasant surprise from Medusa Box! With great pleasure we present New FREE tool for all Medusa Box owners – Medusa Box Flasher!
It will help you repair your devices after boot resurrection more easily and quickly!*  Medusa Box Flasher Release Notes:   *Sony Erricsson X10i* – reseased Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA!*Sony Erricsson X10a* – reseased Write firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA!*Sony Erricsson X8 (E15i)* – reseased Write firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA!  
To resurrect these devices perform the following steps:   Solder JTAG cable to JTAG testpoints as explained in manual.Make sure that correct model has been selected from model list.Set Jtag speed to "Auto" (RTCK).Select the "EasyRepair" mode.Press the "EasyRepair" button and follow Wizard instructions.After  operation is successfully finished verify that new device appears in PC  Device Manager to make sure that it has been recovered.Desolder JTAG wires. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _______________________
WBR.
Octopus Box Team

----------

